# Nissan owned by Ford!???



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

I heard from a big Ford fanatic at work that Nissan is owned by Ford. He mentioned the Nissan Titan's front bumper is exactly the same as on the Ford truck. Anyways, is it true?... as it's the first time I've heard of it.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Tell him to lay off the crack and stop talking out his ass. Nissan is part owned and controlled by Renault and the only way the bumper from an F150 would look the same as one from a Titan is if they were both put through a crusher.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NPath said:


> I heard from a big Ford fanatic at work that Nissan is owned by Ford. He mentioned the Nissan Titan's front bumper is exactly the same as on the Ford truck. Anyways, is it true?... as it's the first time I've heard of it.



you should slap yourself for actually listening to this tool.


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

Felonious Cat Stalker said:


> Tell him to lay off the crack and stop talking out his ass. Nissan is part owned and controlled by Renault and the only way the bumper from an F150 would look the same as one from a Titan is if they were both put through a crusher.


Wasnt Renault's first big change for Nissan the redesign of the Altima?


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't think Ford OWNS Nissan, but they do own a portion of Nissan. Ford also has at least partial ownership of Volvo and Land Rover. The percentages probably change somewhat frequently as companies sell or buy different assets, but I am pretty sure that Ford still has at least some ownership of Nissan. You will see the next generation of a comparable Ford product look amazingly like whatever car company they just bought into usually, Explorer and Land Rover for example.

I used to work for an OEM speaker manufacturing plant, Ford and Nissan products were under the same product line, as Ford/Nissan or Nissan/Ford, depending on what it was. Not sure how many parts from a Titan would fit an F150 or F250, probably more generic items unlike body panels.

Jeff


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

jeffro said:


> I don't think Ford OWNS Nissan, but they do own a portion of Nissan. Ford also has at least partial ownership of Volvo and Land Rover. The percentages probably change somewhat frequently as companies sell or buy different assets, but I am pretty sure that Ford still has at least some ownership of Nissan. You will see the next generation of a comparable Ford product look amazingly like whatever car company they just bought into usually, Explorer and Land Rover for example.
> 
> I used to work for an OEM speaker manufacturing plant, Ford and Nissan products were under the same product line, as Ford/Nissan or Nissan/Ford, depending on what it was. Not sure how many parts from a Titan would fit an F150 or F250, probably more generic items unlike body panels.
> 
> Jeff


Ford does not own any part of Nissan.


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

Ford, Jag,Maz


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Ford does not own any poart of Nissan.


God, I was gonna say, wtf is going on with these bs rumors.

Ford owns volvo, land rover, and i don't know who else. And the new range rover is more a product of BMW design from before they sold land rover to Ford. 

Nissan is controlled by Renault, not owned by anyone else.

Maybe parts are shared. That's not an uncommon thing. Nissan doesn't make every single solitary part that is in every one of their cars. Things like window switches, crap like that, all made by subcontractors.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Ford, Mazda, Lincoln, Volvo, Mercury, Jaguar, and Aston Martin are owned or controlled by Ford. Sterling is also made by Ford (tractor trailers) That's about all I know.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

WATSON1 said:


> Ford, Mazda, Lincoln, Volvo, Mercury, Jaguar, and Aston Martin are owned or controlled by Ford. Sterling is also made by Ford (tractor trailers) That's about all I know.


Don't forget cummins. And before the flame, I went to NADC and found this out when I went the diesel courses.

And the only time Ford and Nissan have had anything to do with each other was with the first Quest. It was a cooperative venture with Ford with the Villager when Nissan needed a minivan for it's lineup


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, well that was the rumor years ago when I worked there, but rumors are usually just that.

The project could have been for the quest, that was one of the big ones for Nissan when I worked there. That and the Mach 5 for the Mustang.

Jeff


----------



## SE-R happy (Feb 24, 2006)

Just some information I came across on this subject: Earle S. MacPherson of General Motors developed the MacPherson strut(used on 200sx) in 1947. GM cars were originally design-bound by accountants. If it cost too much or wasn't tried and tested, then it didn't get built/used. Major GM innovations including the MacPherson Strut suspension system sat stifled on the shelf for years because innovation cannot be proven on a spreadsheet until after the product has been produced or manufactured. Consequently, Earle MacPherson went to work for Ford UK in 1950, where Ford started using his design on the 1950 'English' Ford models straight away. Today the strut type is referred to both with and without the "a" in the name, so both McPherson Strut and MacPherson Strut can be used to describe it.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Maybe parts are shared. That's not an uncommon thing. Nissan doesn't make every single solitary part that is in every one of their cars. Things like window switches, crap like that, all made by subcontractors.


Yep... Looking under the hood of my car, I notice that the starter (I think that's the part) is made by none other than Mitsubishi.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ford owns many other car companies, but nothing to do with Nissan. Also, Ford does not own Land Rover, Range Rover, or Rover... it was recently purchased by a Chinese motor company. Ford has a partnership with Mazda however, but not an ownership. Hence why Mazda engines are featured in Ford vehicles; exact same engines just minus the Mazda valve cover.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> Ford owns many other car companies, but nothing to do with Nissan. Also, Ford does not own Land Rover, Range Rover, or Rover... it was recently purchased by a Chinese motor company. Ford has a partnership with Mazda however, but not an ownership. Hence why Mazda engines are featured in Ford vehicles; exact same engines just minus the Mazda valve cover.


Then they must have some kind of controling stock to have there logo on the Ford.com main page


----------



## steve Parker (Feb 11, 2013)

The problem is that Ford chooses not to light truck with a *diesel* engine. She put the Ranger line of trucks, with no clear intentions of bringing the name back or delivery of a replacement. If not for the crazy, I do not know what is.


----------



## mikeLekan (Feb 27, 2013)

NPath said:


> I heard from a big Ford fanatic at work that Nissan is owned by Ford. He mentioned the Nissan Titan's front bumper is exactly the same as on the Ford truck. Anyways, is it true?... as it's the first time I've heard of it.


is it true that Nissan is owned by Ford?


----------



## crow350z (Aug 30, 2020)

NPath said:


> I heard from a big Ford fanatic at work that Nissan is owned by Ford. He mentioned the Nissan Titan's front bumper is exactly the same as on the Ford truck. Anyways, is it true?... as it's the first time I've heard of it.


----------



## crow350z (Aug 30, 2020)

Ford has and will continue to make Nissan Titans. I'm a fan of both Ford and Nissan there is nothing better than a 350Z and a F150


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

shokhead said:


> Wasnt Renault's first big change for Nissan the redesign of the Altima?


Yes, Renault brought in Carlos Ghosn. Renault had a lot of money from selling fighter planes (more so than from selling cars) and initially purchased 33% of Nissan, who was heading for bankruptcy. He brought forth the option of paying some of the bills and using the rest to create new models for Nissan and Infiniti that would sell as opposed to using all the money to pay bills and still be left with product that wasn't selling. So, the 2002 Altima and the Infiniti G35 became the first of a number of new models for the company. It was also a big change in design, as, in my opinion, they were much more Americanized in their design. For example, switch to a front subframe box similar to what was being used in Ford Taurus' and GM cars at the time. Recently, Mitsubishi joined the Renault~Nissan alliance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

crow350z said:


> Ford has and will continue to make Nissan Titans. I'm a fan of both Ford and Nissan there is nothing better than a 350Z and a F150


Ford doesn't make Titans. Titans are made in Nissan's Canton, MS plant. The only Nissan/Ford collaboration I'm aware of is the older Nissan Quest and the Mercury Villager, which was designed by Nissan and used the Nissan drivetrain but they were all built on Ford's assembly line.


----------



## AlanParker1989 (Dec 7, 2020)

Fun fact, Ford was also going to own Ferrari but Ferrari backed out last second. Thus Ford specifically poured tons of money and time into developing the ford gt just to beat ferarri at the 24 hours of Le Mons, which they were wildly successful at doing. All just to rub it into Ferrari's face for backing out of a deal.


----------

